# Gilbert Arenas....



## Tactics

*Warriors' Future?*

How do you think they will be in a few years if they keep the talent they have today and gain more experience?


----------



## dirk16

very good! they are already a good team and they seem to be getting better by the game.


----------



## Tactics

yeah not many people notice Murphy, but he is a solid player, I think he averages a double double


----------



## Rocket23

No doubt, this is the surprise team.

It doesn't matter if Gilbert Arenas leaves, because Earl Boykins should fit in nicely as a starter. Not to mention, GP might want to head home.

They remind me of the 00-01 Rockets. A young team that was supposed to be bad, but surprises and finds itself in contention for a playoff spot late in the season.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Of course!! Gary would love to play for the vets exception for Golden State!


----------



## HAWK23

I disagree Rocket23... I think Arenas is a HUGE part of their current success. Boykins is a nice player but can he go 40-45 minutes per game? Arenas is a player I think they have to keep.


----------



## nicholai

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Boykins is a nice player but can he go 40-45 minutes per game?


no.


----------



## Tactics

Boykins can put up numbers if given the minutes and Arenas I think is a future star point guard, he's already putting up stellar stats for a sophomore


----------



## couchtomato

Arenas is a player that GS needs to keep and they should give up anybody but JRich and TMurphey to keep him. I feel very strongly that he is the key. It's not just about potential - it's his ATTITUDE that they need - that mental toughness and attitude is what has been lacking on this team. And I think this team has taken on his attitude. Jamison is a good player and probably a future allstar but he will not get them over the hump. Arenas will. 

Boykins is not the answer. He's good in stretches but he is not the future of this GSW that should be playoff bound by next season if their sorry management play their cards right. 

And for all those dismissing Dunleavy - don't. He's got incredible court vision. He's had limited playing time this year but I've seen brilliant flashes. He will not be a bust.


----------



## Tactics

Dunleavy could still do very good, not every great player has a bright rookie year, look at Jermaine O'Neal his first four years were on the bench at Portland now he is an All Star playing for the Pacers


----------



## The_Sandstorm

these warriors are just pulling out their best right now. i am a humongous warrior fan, through all the crap they've done too, and they've done some pretty crappy things. but the warriors are finally in a position to get better after 9 painful years. they need arenas. he is the hope and cornerstone of a good bunch of guys. if only they could get fortson and dampier out of there


----------



## dirk16

i haven't watched that many warrior games, but i have seen enough to know that they need to keep arenas. this guy is a very good pg. he controls the game. he can dish and also score. i'm not sure how his defense is, but he's definitely a keeper.


----------



## Potatoe

My understanding is that it's going to be almost impossible for them to keep Areans unless he is willing to play for the MLE.

From what I have seen from Gill Arenas (hey pimpin aint easy!) there is no way he will stick around for 4.5 mill when other teams (like Denver) can toss 8 mill at him.


----------



## Obe1Kobe

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> My understanding is that it's going to be almost impossible for them to keep Areans unless he is willing to play for the MLE.
> 
> From what I have seen from Gill Arenas (hey pimpin aint easy!) there is no way he will stick around for 4.5 mill when other teams (like Denver) can toss 8 mill at him.


 Yeah, were talking about Golden State. That's pretty much like talking about the Clippers. They'll find a way to lose all their good talent.


----------



## NugzFan

arenas will look good as denvers starting PG next year!


----------



## BigChris

Only team with a chance of grabbing Gilbert is the Clippers.

No way he'd go to a worse city, worse team, with players on the team he's already had run-ins with over staying with GS with his best friend or going back to his home town.

It's good to dream, though, I guess.


----------



## Potatoe

> Originally posted by <b>BigChris</b>!
> Only team with a chance of grabbing Gilbert is the Clippers.
> 
> No way he'd go to a worse city, worse team, with players on the team he's already had run-ins with over staying with GS with his best friend or going back to his home town.
> 
> It's good to dream, though, I guess.



What about Denver, and Miami?


----------



## shobe42

I haven't read much of this post at all, but I like Golden St. a lot. I don't pay a ton of attention or anything, but I used to love Run TMC and I am glad to see them making a run now.

Saying that; however, I have that bad feeling. It's the same feeling I had last year when everybody was saying the Clippers would be on to bigger and better things this season. I knew in my gut that the Clipps were in for a fall.

I have that same feeling about Golden St. next year.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>BigChris</b>!
> Only team with a chance of grabbing Gilbert is the Clippers.
> 
> No way he'd go to a worse city, worse team, with players on the team he's already had run-ins with over staying with GS with his best friend or going back to his home town.
> 
> It's good to dream, though, I guess.


the clips have very little chance. with the way sterling spends and his own FA to worry about, he wont give up enough cash to get arenas to leave the warriors. denver can though.

its probably 50-50 right now - gs vs den.


----------



## carayip

I wonder how good they would be if they got Yao Ming in the draft instead of MDJ.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> I wonder how good they would be if they got Yao Ming in the draft instead of MDJ.


that's scary. championship potential.


----------



## The_Sandstorm

man...lucky houston with their lotto...it should be worst team best pick...oh well...the one piece of the puzzle we needed. 
on another note, the arenas debate will go either one of two ways...stay in gs with all his friends, or denver with all the money. i don't know how it'll go, but i see it as these are the two top contenders...for our sake, i hope he's loyal


----------



## c_dog

It's obvious that Arenas is LEAVING! Thanks for the memories, but he's going to leave for the big money. It's human nature. When was the last time a player decides to stay fir 4.5 mil when he can make 8 mil? I'm sure he's a loyal man, but not when it comes to big fat contracts.


----------



## Wink

The Warriors have to hope for a small miricle in order to keep Arenas, they have to hope that John Stockton doesn't retire, Andre Miller goes to Denver, they have to hope that Miami, gets it's point guard situation solved maybe with Payton or something(unlikely), and that the Spurs stick wtih Tony Parker, so that Kidd stays in New Jersey, if every team with cap room is set at the point then maybe they have a shot at keeping him.


----------



## Potatoe

> Originally posted by <b></b>!
> The Warriors have to hope for a small miricle in order to keep Arenas, they have to hope that John Stockton doesn't retire, Andre Miller goes to Denver, they have to hope that Miami, gets it's point guard situation solved maybe with Payton or something(unlikely), and that the Spurs stick wtih Tony Parker, so that Kidd stays in New Jersey, if every team with cap room is set at the point then maybe they have a shot at keeping him.



It gets worse,,,,

I think that Arenas could make a pretty good 2 guard in the Cat Mobley, Alan Iverson Mold. Some might even argue that he would be better at the 2 than he is at the point.....

That would bring the Spurs right back into the mix...


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b></b>!
> The Warriors have to hope for a small miricle in order to keep Arenas, they have to hope that John Stockton doesn't retire, Andre Miller goes to Denver, they have to hope that Miami, gets it's point guard situation solved maybe with Payton or something(unlikely), and that the Spurs stick wtih Tony Parker, so that Kidd stays in New Jersey, if every team with cap room is set at the point then maybe they have a shot at keeping him.


that would also have to include denver chosing miller over arenas...why would we do that?


----------



## dr-dru

miller is more of a distributor...


----------



## NugzFan

arenas is so much better anyways


----------



## rustu

What's the deal Warriors fans??? From what I understand, the team can only offer him about 4.5 mill per season next year... is that true??? I am pretty sure Kiki Vandeweghe (Nuggets GM) is prepared to offer Arenas a max contract that no one else can touch... what do you guys think??? If Denver offers 10 mill per season and GS offers 4.5........ smart money says GA will be throwing alley-oops to Nene and Juwan next season.


----------



## c_dog

It's sooo true that Arenas can play both PG and SG. Most of the teams would jump at the chance to sign gilbert arenas. He's that good. Warriors can't keep him. Warrior fans should enjoy the last few games with Gilbert while they can.

Hey, maybe the magic would try and sign him too... they have some cap space... if they can't get Duncan or Kidd, they just might try Arenas.


----------



## poplocker101

Yeah I agree.

I can't see Gstate doing much in the playoffs even if they do EVER make them. Sure they have Jamison, Richardson, and a hopefully emerging Dunleavy, but they don't have what some other teams in the NBA West have.

If I were Arenas I sure as hell would bounce to Denver.


----------



## NugzFan

the magic dont anywhere close enough of cap space to get arenas.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If they keep all of their players, I think they'll be like the Mavs in 3 years. I don't think they'll be as good as Dallas, but they'll score kind of like them.

They certainly have a lot of good, young, players who can score the rock.


----------



## genejo

> Originally posted by <b>poplocker101</b>!
> Yeah I agree.
> 
> I can't see Gstate doing much in the playoffs even if they do EVER make them. Sure they have Jamison, Richardson, and a hopefully emerging Dunleavy, but they don't have what some other teams in the NBA West have.
> 
> If I were Arenas I sure as hell would bounce to Denver.


why? i sure hope ur talking about if they make it this year or when they do next as a YOUNG squad...keep in mind they're still gaining experience playing as a team and growing together...it just takes time

i like the Mavs analogy...it works...


----------

